# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس تراجم العلماء وطلبة العلم المعاصرين >  صفحة من حياة شيخ الحنابلة عبدالله بن عبدالعزيز ابن عقيل| عمر المقبل

## سعيد الرميح

*شيخنا الشيخ الفقيه عبدالله بن عبدالعزيز ابن عقيل (ت: 1432هـ) المعروف بشيخ الحنابلة؛ عَلَمٌ ماجد، وقامةٌ مشهورة في الحركة العلمية والقضائية في بلادنا، بل وخارجها.*
*ولستُ في هذه الأسطر أترجم له، أو أتحدث عن سيرته؛ فقد كَتب عنه مَنْ من لازموه، واستفادوا منه كثيرا**([1])**، أما العبد الفقير قراءته عليه جاءت في آخر سنتين من حياته رحمة الله عليه، لكنني قصدتُ منها أن تكون لفتةً إلى خصلةٍ عظيمة تميز بها، وصارت جزءاً من شخصيته، ومحلَ إجماع عند كل من عرفه أو شاممه العلم، أو جلس عنده بضعة مجالس، والتي كان لها أثر كبير في توافد الطلبة عليه من داخل وخارج المملكة، لينهلوا من علمه وعطائه حتى آخر لحظة من لحظات بذله، إنها: التواضع غير المتكلف.*
*والتواضعُ يقع موقعه إذا صدر من الكبار ـ وشيخنا منهم ـ، ولهذا التواضع مظاهر جلية، لا تخطئها عينُ الإنسان الذي يحضر بضعة مجالس، من أبرزها:*
*1      * *ـ التواضع العلمي: المتمثل في استفادته من كل أحدٍ لديه فائدة، لا يتردد في الاحتفاء بها، والثناء عليها، ولو كان المفيدُ بها أحدُ طلابه بلْه أقرانه.*
*أذكر أن أحدهم أخبره عن طبعة مميزة لأحد الكتب، فقال: جزاك الله خيراً، هذه فائدة منك، ثم سأله عن الطبعة والمحقِّق وجودة التحقيق، وأين يباع؟ وأوصى باقتناء نسخة من الكتاب.*
*وكثيراً ما ينصّ ـ عند الترجيح الفقهي ـ على اختيارات بعض أقرانه ومَن هم أصغر منه سنّاً، ولا أحصي كم سمعته يذكر اختيارات شيخنا العلامة ابن عثيمين في المسائل الفقهية، مع أن شيخنا العثيمين من حيث السنّ أصغر من شيخنا ابن عقيل باثنتي عشرة سنة! وإذا أردتَ المزيد من هذه النماذج فاقرأ رسالته: "تحفة القافلة في حكم الصلاة على الراحلة".*
*2 ـ التواضع الشخصي: وهذا ظاهرٌ جليّ في حفاوته بمن يزوره من أهل العلم، سواءٌ كانوا علماء أو طلاب علم، وجُلُّ من يزوره أصغر منه سنّاً، ومع هذا يُظهر لهم من الاحترام والتقدير شيئاً لافتاً للنظر، وله في هذا مواقف كثيرة، منها ـ وهو شيء شاهدته أو سمعته وما خفي عليّ أكثر ـ: حرصه على زيارة شيخنا العثيمين في مخيمه في الحجّ.*
*ومرةً قدّم له تلميذُه وصديقنا أ.د.عبدالمحسن العسكر في محاضرة "ابن سعدي كما عرفته"، وقبل أن يبدأ شيخُنا ابن عقيل بالمحاضرة علّق قائلاً بكلام معناه: إن قول د.عبدالمحسن إنه استفاد منّا كثيراً، فأنا أقول: إن ما أستفيده منه أكثر مما يستفيده مني! أو كلاماً هذا معناه.*
*وإذا قَدِمَ عليه طالبُ علم كبيرٍ في مجلسه، أثنى عليه، وعلى ما له من مؤلفات، وحثَّ على الاستفادة منها، وقع هذا أكثر من مرّة.*
*ومواقف الشيخ في هذا يصعب حصرُها.. والأهمُ من ذلك هو ما أثَر تتبع مثل هذه الخصلة علينا معاشر طلاب العلم في حياتنا العامة؟*
*لا ريب أن القدوة المطلقة في كل خُلق نبيل هو رسولنا صلى الله عليه وسلم، ولكن من فضل الله تعالى أن يجعل للناس أئمة يُقتدى بهم في الخير ـ علماً وعملاً ـ، يرون فيهم نماذج ربانية يُحيي بها اللهُ ما اندرس من رمم مكارم الأخلاق.*
*والناسُ يحتاجون لطالب العلم المتواضع، الذي يكسر بعضَ الحواجز المصطنعة، التي ربّما تشرّبها بعضُ الطلبة خطأً ـ شعر أم لم يشعر ـ من بعض الكتب المصنَّفة في "آداب طالب العلم"، والتي تحدثت عن صيانة العلم، ففهم بعضُهم ذلك على غير وجهه، فأوجد حواجز وهمية، جعلته في مكان قصيّ، وقلّلت من إفادة الناس من علمه وقرب الناس منه.*
*ومن اشتبه عليه شيءٌ من ذلك، أو غلب عليه ما يوافق طبعه مما يقرأه في كتب التراجم؛ فليقرأ هذا الحديث الذي ذكره أنس ـ رضي الله عنه ـ في قصة مَقدَم ضمام بن ثعلبة، فقد سأل حين دخل: أيكم محمد؟ والنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم متكئ بين ظهرانيهم، فقلنا: هذا الرجل الأبيض المتكئ!**([2])** الله أكبر! لم يستطع ضمام أن يميز النبيَّ صلى الله عليه وسلم حتى سأل عنه!*
*وبعد ذلك دعْ عنك ـ يا طالب العلم ـ كل النماذج التي تبالغ في حفظ وقار العلم، حتى عزلت العالِمَ عن عالَمِهِ!*
*وما سبق لا يُفهم منه ـ بالتأكيد ـ ابتذال العلم، ولا إسقاط هيبته ووقاره، بل هي دعوة لخلع بعض الأردية والحواجز الموهومة، التي حالت بين أهل العلم وبين طلابه، والله الموفق لأحسن الأخلاق والأقوال والأفعال، لا يهدي لذلك إلا هو.*

*([1])** صدرت لشيخنا ترجمة ضافية ومطولة في أربع مجلدات، نشرتها دار الصميعي، واعتنى بها تلميذه الشيخ/ بلال الجزائري ـ أثابه الله ـ.*
*وأكثر ما ينتقد على الترجمة خلوها من ذكر أسماء من استفادوا من علمه، وهذا نقصٌ بيّن في أحد أركان الترجمة المعتبرة عند أهل العلم، نرجو أن يستدرك مستقبلاً في الطبعة القادمة.*
*وقد أحسن موقع الألوكة حين أنشأ صفحة لشيخنا على الشبكة، جمعت عدداً من كتبه وصوتياته:* *http://www.alukah.net/web/alaqeel/**10108/ ، وفي هذه الصفحة عدة مقالات تحدثت عن جوانب من شخصيته.*

*([2])** البخاري ح(63).*

----------

